# Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000



## Wasserspeier (18. August 2009)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne eine der beiden Match-Rollen kaufen. Die Mitchell gefällt mir ganz gut, weil sie so eine enorme Übersetzung hat (1:7,x) und oft empfohlen wurde.

Die Spro Passion kenne ich schon, zumindest die non-match Rolle, weil ich die als Spinnrutenrolle nutze. Die Spro hat nicht so eine große Übersetzung, aber ist dafür leichter (60g) und 30€ günstiger.

Könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung ausprechen? 


Grüße


----------



## gründler (18. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*

Ich fische seit etlichen Jahren 3 x die Rote Mitchell Super Match 7.2 Übersetz.

Bis jetzt keine Probleme arbeitet immer gut,und die einhohlgeschwindigkeit ist mit kaum einer anderen Rolle zu übertreffen.

Fazit geht mal eine davon kaputt,werde ich mir wieder eine Rote kaufen kann ich nur empfehlen.

lg


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*

die Mitchell Rollen haben soweit ich es mitbekommen habe einen recht kleinen Spulendurchmesser, vergleiche ruhig den schnureinzug insgesamt. Der Unterschied wird wohl nicht so krass sein wie man denken könnte 

Ein Vorteil der Spro ist dass du die Rolle mit einer normalen Spule auch als 40er Spinnrolle verwenden kannst

Servus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*

Und dass sie eine Clone-Schwester der Ecusima ist,
und die Matchspule mit der anderen weichen Bremse einfach top für dünne Mono ist, 
so gut kann man eine dünne Mono 0.14-0,18mm mit keiner anderen Rolle ausnutzen.
Ich stehe da extrem drauf und ist mir allerwichtigst, wegen Karpfen(bei)fang und trotzdem saubere 2-3kg Schnurbremsleistung bis Oberkante ausnutzen, ohne merklichen Bremsjitter (<<100g). 
Andere FD-Rollen haben 500g und mehr Bremsjitter, von den Heckbremsern (RD) gar nicht erst zu reden. :g

Bei Ukelei und Rotaugen usw. einholen ist es aber wurscht.


----------



## Wasserspeier (19. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*

Wie ist denn die Bremse von der Mitchell?

Also die Bremse der Spro passion ist echt sehr, sehr geschmeidig.


----------



## gründler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*

Mitchell hat Micro-raster Bremse,also ich lege da jetzt nicht soviel wert wie AngelDet drauf(posting).

Aber ich habe auf der einen ne 0.10er Schnur drauf,und habe damit schon einige Carps gefangen,also gibt bestimmt bessere Bremsen aber sie tut ihren zweck vollkommen.

Am besten wäre du nimmst beide Rollen in die Hand,und entscheidest dann. 

lg


----------



## Wasserspeier (19. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*



gründler schrieb:


> Mitchell hat Micro-raster Bremse,also ich lege da jetzt nicht soviel wert wie AngelDet drauf(posting).
> 
> Aber ich habe auf der einen ne 0.10er Schnur drauf,und habe damit schon einige Carps gefangen,also gibt bestimmt bessere Bremsen aber sie tut ihren zweck vollkommen.
> 
> ...


Ist lieder nicht so leicht. Gerade bei der mitchell. Die Spro kenn ich ja quasi, bis auf die Spule.


----------



## gründler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Ist lieder nicht so leicht. Gerade bei der mitchell. Die Spro kenn ich ja quasi, bis auf die Spule.


 
Jo ich weiß die hat kaum ein Händler da,aber was du machst must du wissen,ich sag mal so die Mitchell ist kein High Super End aber sie tut ihren Zweck sehr gut,und wie gesagt bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Sorgen damit,und fische die schon paar Jahre genau genommen seit sie rauskam.

lg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*

Das höhere Gewicht kann vor- oder nachteilig sein, je nach Gewicht, Kopflast und Balance der Rute, muss zur Match-Rute passen.


----------



## Wasserspeier (29. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*

Ich habe neulich irgendwo gelesen, dass es Ersatzaspulen für die Passion 740 Match für 5€ gibt. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe. Weiß jemand, wo ich das gelesen haben könnte, und ob das stimmt? |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*

Bei der Gummtanke steht:
Spro Passion 741 (Match), Ersatzspule Einzelpreis: 	8,95 EUR


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich irgendwo gelesen, dass es Ersatzaspulen für die Passion 740 Match für 5€ gibt. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe. Weiß jemand, wo ich das gelesen haben könnte, und ob das stimmt? |supergri



Ich habe ne Spro Passion 720 und habe pro Spule auch besagte 5 Euro gezahlt, von daher wird es bei der 740 Match nicht wesentlich anders sein.
Eben dieser Preis für eine E- Spule, spricht auch sehr für die Anschaffung einer Spro Passion, bei anderen Rollenmarken zahlst häufig das 5- fache.


----------



## Wasserspeier (29. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Spro Passion 720 und habe pro Spule auch besagte 5 Euro gezahlt, von daher wird es bei der 740 Match nicht wesentlich anders sein.
> Eben dieser Preis für eine E- Spule, spricht auch sehr für die Anschaffung einer Spro Passion, bei anderen Rollenmarken zahlst häufig das 5- fache.


Ok, kannst Du mir sagen wo? Weil ich hab hier bei einem Händler in der nähe nachgefragt und der will 25€. #d


----------



## BallerNacken (29. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*

Hier würde es die E-Spule geben, allerdings im Moment nicht lieferbar!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Ok, kannst Du mir sagen wo? Weil ich hab hier bei einem Händler in der nähe nachgefragt und der will 25€. #d



Bei meinem Angelgerätehändler zwei Ortschaften weiter:
http://www.angelsport-rothfuss.de/

Der bestellt einem, was man braucht und in paar Wochen bekommt man es dann mit der nächsten Großlieferung.
25 Euro bei deinem Fuzzi ist ja Wucher, da bekommst du ja fast schon ne komplette Rolle für.


----------



## Wasserspeier (30. August 2009)

*AW: Spro Passion 740 Match FD oder Mitchell Super Match 4000*

Ich danke euch. #h


Der Wucherladen ist übrigens:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=6&Itemid=5

:r


----------

